# myriophyllum tuberculatum



## Darthaardvark (May 28, 2009)

any tips for growing this stuff? I've bought it twice now and the leaves just end up falling off or the meristem just rots away slowly


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I know it takes really high light. Do you have it in a high tech tank? I had some in my high tech and if it got shade or I wasn't consistent with dosing it would suffer.


----------



## Darthaardvark (May 28, 2009)

I run about 4wpg a little aless but close, my dosing seems to be decent as my other plants are doing pretty well and I inject c02 as well. The stuff just won't root, it will just rot itself free and my fish don't mess with any of my plants, I even started adding more traces as I read it likes them alot. 

The new growth I would get would turn out green instead of that nice red color. oh fudge.


----------



## tranr (May 20, 2009)

I don't think it actually even needs to root. I have some in my tank - I received it as a very bare and very pathetic stem (maybe 3" length, no leaves) from someone through Craigslist. I left it floating in my tank for a month (basically forgot about it), and then I finally noticed a bronze colored Myriophyllum sp floating around in my tank sometime later with roots that almost had a magenta tinge to it. It ended up being the M. tuberculatum, which I later planted into my substrate.

My tank just has 2 x 24W T5 HO lights over a 20 gal tank with CO2 injection and dosing with Flourish, Iron, Trace, and sometimes potassium and phosphorus. I'm really surprised to hear that you are having difficulty with your plant. I would agree with Tex Gal about the shading though with regard to the M. tuberculatum. If there's not enough light and low iron, it won't turn that nice reddish orange color. See if it improves its condition when you let the stem float on the surface - mine seriously grew from that pathetic stem into a heavily branched one that I easily planted and had to trim back every other week!


----------

